# Piano Maldini: vuole 3 mln e la sua squadra.



## admin (30 Maggio 2019)

Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 31 maggio, svela quella che è il piano di Paolo Maldini per il Milan. Piano che il dirigente sottoporrà forse già oggi a Gazidis, il quale deciderà se accettarlo o meno. Ed è tutto da vedere. 

Innanzitutto Maldini vuole più soldi, in linea con le responsabilità che aumenterebbero con il ruolo di DT. Da 1,5 a 3 mln all'anno. Lo stipendio di Leonardo. Inoltre, vuole la sua squadra di collaboratori: Angelo Carbone per il settore giovanile e Costacurta come club manager. C'è già sintonia, invece, sui nomi di Moncada (capo scout) e Almstadt responsabile del budget per gli acquisti.

E per quanto riguarda l'allenatore... -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-giampaolo-pole-convince-maldini-e-gazidis-vt77158.html#post1850187

*La Gazzetta conferma tutto: già oggi potremmo sapere se Maldini resterà al Milan oppure no. Il dirigente ha chiesto a Gazidis un determinato budget per il mercato, un suo staff, e un'autonomia gestionale. Difficile che Elliott possa dire sì, in quanto il budget per il mercato sarà risicato e sempre difficilmente Elliott potrà dargli carta bianca per il suo staff (Moncada, Carbone, Costacurta). Non è detto che arrivi la fumata nera, ma le parti potrebbero riaggiornarsi. Il Milan attende.

**La Stampa: Maldini si è preso qualche giorno per decidere, ma ha dei dubbi. Il ruolo proposto è quello di DT con più poteri decisionali, ma le frasi del dirigente fanno riflettere:"E' un'offerta allettante ma le cose vanno raccontate bene". Queste affermazioni non si sposerebbero con un ruolo di primissimo piano. In più, bisogna considerare che il progetto di Elliott è minimalista e che saranno anni difficili per il Milan. Più l'impegno eccessivo nel ruolo di dirigente. Maldini ha confessato, l'altro giorno, che il ruolo è stressante.*


----------



## andreima (30 Maggio 2019)

Madonna che film horror


----------



## zamp2010 (30 Maggio 2019)

ogne anno che finisce il campionato non si capisce niente


----------



## enigmistic02 (30 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Maggio 2019)

Scusate ma il ruolo di responsabile budget acquisti che cosa dovrebbe fare?


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Maggio 2019)

Se Maldini vuole Giampaolo significa che di calcio non ci capisce veramente niente


----------



## Ambrole (30 Maggio 2019)

Ripeto, Paolo grandissimo terzino, ottimo centrale. STOP
a fare i dirigenti mettiamoci dei dirigenti. 3 milioni di euro dati ad un terzino per fare il dirigente è roba che non sta ne in cielo né in terra. Un offesa ai lavoratori.
Se vuole restare come uomo immagine e simbolo, ben venga, ma per carità non andiamo oltre


----------



## iceman. (31 Maggio 2019)

I soldi per pagare la dirigenza ci sono però eh..li spendessero sul mercato.


----------



## babsodiolinter (31 Maggio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusate ma il ruolo di responsabile budget acquisti che cosa dovrebbe fare?



Ho scoperto una decina di mestieri nuovi negli ultimi 2 anni..


----------



## Wildbone (31 Maggio 2019)

3 milioni di euro per non aver mai fatto nulla in carriera da dirigente. Se fosse vero, che tristezza.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Maggio 2019)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Ho scoperto una decina di mestieri nuovi negli ultimi 2 anni..



Tra l'altro tutti ben pagati


----------



## babsodiolinter (31 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro tutti ben pagati



Con curriculum chilometrici per poi prendere Giampaolo..
Incredibile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Maggio 2019)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Ho scoperto una decina di mestieri nuovi negli ultimi 2 anni..



Ecco il lavoro di questo tizio:

Abbiamo 50 milioni per il mercato. Fine.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Maggio 2019)

Se ha chiesto tre milioni sa di poterli chiedere. Non dimentichiamo che un certo fratello di Donnarumma ha preso 1 milione per non far praticamente nulla.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Maggio 2019)

Club manager è un ruolo inutile raga. Anzi costacurta è uno che non ha problemi a cazziare e ad alzare la voce in momenti importanti. Semplicemente è l'accompagnatore della squadra. 

Carbone so che si occupa di giovani da abbastanza quindi sicuramente è dell'ambiente. Per il resto non so, diamo fiducia a Paolo. 
Il percorso è questo intraprendiamolo e vediamo a cosa porta senza isterismi, consci della nostra attuale dimensione.

Piuttosto un direttore sportivo? Si parlava di Mislintat che sarebbe ottimo.


----------



## bmb (31 Maggio 2019)

Lo staff più pagato al mondo. Coming soon on the official kit 2019/2020.


----------



## Shmuk (31 Maggio 2019)

Che famo, rimettiamo quella bella immagine "bentornato Paolo" di un pò di tempo fa...?

Personalmente non l'ho mai voluto in società, anche perché sapevo che sarebbe venuto a fare il Nedved o Zanetti o il Totti... niente o quasi.
Anzi no, mò gli vogliamo far fare pure il direttore sportivo.... ma con questi soldi non dovremmo poter prendere il migliore della galassia?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 31 maggio, svela quella che è il piano di Paolo Maldini per il Milan. Piano che il dirigente sottoporrà forse già oggi a Gazidis, il quale deciderà se accettarlo o meno. Ed è tutto da vedere.
> 
> Innanzitutto Maldini vuole più soldi, in linea con le responsabilità che aumenterebbero con il ruolo di DT. Da 1,5 a 3 mln all'anno. Lo stipendio di Leonardo. Inoltre, vuole la sua squadra di collaboratori: Angelo Carbone per il settore giovanile e Costacurta come club manager. C'è già sintonia, invece, sui nomi di Moncada (capo scout) e Almstadt responsabile del budget per gli acquisti.
> 
> E per quanto riguarda l'allenatore... -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-giampaolo-pole-convince-maldini-e-gazidis-vt77158.html#post1850187



E fu così che Maldini rifiutò, ma per i posteri fu solo per i soldi, e non perchè il progetto sportivo sarebbe stato come quello del Sassuolo...

Il maestro Galliani non c'è più ma ha educato tanti discepoli.


----------



## Shmuk (31 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E fu così che Maldini rifiutò, ma per i posteri fu solo per i soldi, e non perchè il progetto sportivo sarebbe stato come quello del Sassuolo...
> 
> Il maestro Galliani non c'è più ma ha educato tanti discepoli.



Se rifiutasse dovrebbe giustificarlo a chiare lettere, non può fare come Leonardo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2019)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Se rifiutasse dovrebbe giustificarlo a chiare lettere, non può fare come Leonardo.



Credo che lo farà con un comunicato ufficiale personale come fece ai tempi di Fassone. Condivido comunque, deve parlare in modo chiaro.
Ma un po' già lo ha anticipato, quando ha detto "le cose andranno spiegate bene".


----------



## Milanista di Milano (31 Maggio 2019)

Maldini per lavorare in qualsiasi altra squadra chiederebbe 6-7 milioni... e al Milan dovrebbe farlo per il minimo sindacale tra gente che percepisce il secondo monte ingaggi del campionato? A maggior ragione se si è stufato di fare il consigliere e vuol essere protagonista, anche perché Milan o non Milan alla fine starà dentro un ufficio tra scartoffie, cellulari che squillano e incontri programmati con uomini over 50 probabilmente obesi. Non comprendo coloro che hanno da ridire, lavorate gratis e rivorreste Fassone?


----------



## showtaarabt (31 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Maldini per lavorare in qualsiasi altra squadra chiederebbe 6-7 milioni... e al Milan dovrebbe farlo per il minimo sindacale tra gente che percepisce il secondo monte ingaggi del campionato? A maggior ragione se si è stufato di fare il consigliere e vuol essere protagonista, anche perché Milan o non Milan alla fine starà dentro un ufficio tra scartoffie, cellulari che squillano e incontri programmati con uomini over 50 probabilmente obesi. Non comprendo coloro che hanno da ridire, lavorate gratis e rivorreste Fassone?



Ma quando mai...
Ma stai scherzando quale squadra nel mondo darebbe 7 milioni a Maldini che non ha fatto una cippa da quando si è ritirato a parte questo anno di apprendistato?
Detto questo ci possono stare 3 milioni per le responsabilità che gli vogliono dare ma dovrebbero mettergli dei paletti.
Il suo staff deve e lo può scegliere lui ma deve avere un lungo curriculum qualificato.
Poi mi stà bene che sia Paolo ad avere l'ultima parola ma non può mettere nei posti chiave amici pagliacci...
Che prenda Tare che prenda Campos che prenda Braida ma non Pirlo a fare il DS per fare un esempio.
Lui deve fare quello che fanno Lotito ed ADL con Tare e Giuntoli arrivano da lui con delle proposte a determinati prezzi e lui deve dire non scherziamo nemmeno questo che mi hai proposto a 20 è tanto se vale 2 oppure ok prendiamolo subito ci hai visto giusto nei limiti del budget e direttive stabilite da Gazidis.
Se prende Pirlo poi finisce che prendiamo i soliti nomi che finiscono sulla gazza pagandoli il quadruplo perchè ci mangiano 20 procuratori ed 8 presidenti di squadrette.
Stessa cosa se deleghiamo tutto a un DS senza la supervisione di Maldini perchè per esempio non credo che Mirabelli fosse un incompetente piuttosto un disonesto per le cifre che ha pagato i giocatori.
Se lo stesso giocatore lo prende la Lazio dal Brasile lo paga 10 noi lo paghiamo 30 questa cosa deve finire...


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 31 maggio, svela quella che è il piano di Paolo Maldini per il Milan. Piano che il dirigente sottoporrà forse già oggi a Gazidis, il quale deciderà se accettarlo o meno. Ed è tutto da vedere.
> 
> Innanzitutto Maldini vuole più soldi, in linea con le responsabilità che aumenterebbero con il ruolo di DT. Da 1,5 a 3 mln all'anno. Lo stipendio di Leonardo. Inoltre, vuole la sua squadra di collaboratori: Angelo Carbone per il settore giovanile e Costacurta come club manager. C'è già sintonia, invece, sui nomi di Moncada (capo scout) e Almstadt responsabile del budget per gli acquisti.
> 
> E per quanto riguarda l'allenatore... -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-giampaolo-pole-convince-maldini-e-gazidis-vt77158.html#post1850187



Vorrei sapere come sono cosi sicuri che Maldini ha chiesto quel soldi per restare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Maggio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusate ma il ruolo di responsabile budget acquisti che cosa dovrebbe fare?



Bo!
Ma immagino che supporti il DT nell’analizzare i diversi impatti economici di varie alternative di acquisto.
Al di la del prezzo di cartellino e ingaggio, o plusvalenza immediata, bisogna tradurre questi in una valutazione di come queste cifre impattano nel breve medio e lungomperiodo a bilancio.

Vale sia per gli acquisti, che per le cessioni.

Ad esempio potrebbe consigliarti che vendere Donnarumma o Suso genererebbe enormi plus-valenze che liberano risorse sul mercato, ma che queste agiscono solo sull’anno corrente e non sul futuro, quindi anche se vendendo entrambi hai un +110 a bilancio non puoi considerare quello come ”ricavi” perché l’anno non li avresti e quindi se li usi per sostenere una spesa che hai tutti gli anni vai in difficoltá e forse é meglio programmare una cessione quest anno, una lkanno prossimo e hna l’anno dopo ancora, cosí li puoi considerare inglobati nel budget.

Ti puó consigliare che Higuain é un bagno di sangue perché costerebbe 110 milioni in 3 anni, mentre Piatek ipotizzandone la successiva cessione ad un prezzo congruo dopo 3 anni te ne costerebbe una decina e che quindi tra i due, uno ce lo si puó permettere e l’altro no (evidentemente il concetto non era chiarissimo a Leonardo e Maldini ha avuto lui come maestro...).


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E fu così che Maldini rifiutò, ma per i posteri fu solo per i soldi, e non perchè il progetto sportivo sarebbe stato come quello del Sassuolo...
> 
> Il maestro Galliani non c'è più ma ha educato tanti discepoli.



In 12h siamo passati da essere il progetto Atalanta ad essere il progetto Sassuolo, entro domani saremo il Carpi.

É il progetto di un asocietá normale, vome sarebbe dovuto essere giá da 10 anni, ma invece di sostenerlo e capirlo siamo qua a deriderlo e nel possibile a minarlo......


----------



## neversayconte (31 Maggio 2019)

Troppo alti sti stipendi
Il Milan è in crisi diano il buon esempio dall alto


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In 12h siamo passati da essere il progetto Atalanta ad essere il progetto Sassuolo, entro domani saremo il Carpi.
> 
> É il progetto di un asocietá normale, vome sarebbe dovuto essere giá da 10 anni, ma invece di sostenerlo e capirlo siamo qua a deriderlo e nel possibile a minarlo......



Io concordo con te ma qui secondo molti il progetto deve essere:
-Top allenatore
-Top player
-Vincere in due anni

Qualsiasi cosa che non si questo viene criticato a prescindere. Si vuole Elliot che venda, ma il prossimo proprietario serio che prende il Milan appena vede i conti farebbe le stesse cose che farà Elliot.

A meno che non pensino che al mondo esiste uno sceicco che tanto per dilapida soldi per farci felici. Il calcio moderno è tutto impuntato sul business e bilanci. La società deve tornare sana economicamente prima di poter autofinanziarsi. Ma qui il 90% degli utenti sono rimasti agli anni 80 dove il proprietario caccia la grana a perdere e noi gioiamo. No, quegli anni sono finiti e il Milan ha un passivo di oltre 100 Milioni da ripianare in un piano triennale minimo altrimenti possiamo vincere 5 scudetti di fila ma in CL non ci fanno entrare per violazione del regolamento chiamato FPF.

Se lo si capisce bene, altrimenti ce da fare la fila per trapianti di fegati. Io l'ho compreso, il piano è stato detto e nonostante rosichi vedere le altre vincere lo appoggio e tifo lo stesso. I nomignoli, le critiche facili le lascio ad altri.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Maggio 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io concordo con te ma qui secondo molti il progetto deve essere:
> -Top allenatore
> -Top player
> -Vincere in due anni
> ...



Sottoscrivo.
Purtroppo il Forum é destinato a spaccarsi in 4.
1) Quelli per il quale il FpF é una scusa, per i quali il mercato si fa con i soldi della proprietá e che é necessario che la proprietá smiliardi per tornare a competere con Juve e Inter. Per questi dovrá sempre lasciare Elliot e lasciare Gazidis, qualunque cosa facciano. Con loro impossibile dialogare, resteranno sempre del loro convincimento.
2) Quelli per i quali, “ok il discorso di Gazidis, capiamo i profili giovani, ma allora prendiamo Conte, Savic, Chiesa, Sané e VanDijk, che sono giovani”..... Non hanno capito sostanza e contingenza del problema, saranno eternamente delusi da qualsiasi mossa. per loro puó restare magari Elliot, ma via Gazidis, DT e Allenatore che scelgono Sensi invece di Milinkovic-Savic...
3) Quelli che “l’abbiamo capito, siamo rassegnati, ma arrabbiati, con qualcuno dobbiamo prendercela, perché a perdere non mi rassegno”, per loro magari la dirigenza puó restare, ma allenatore e giocatori sono dei cani non da Milan e sono tutti da sostituire... frustrazione perenne.
4) Quelli che hanno capito, sono disposti a discutere sulle alternative realistiche sul mercato, ad accettare scelte dolorose e almeno un paio di anni in cui i risultati saranno quello che saranno.

In questo contesto qualsiasi post nei prossimi mesi sará una polveriera sul forum.


----------



## sette (31 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In 12h siamo passati da essere il progetto Atalanta ad essere il progetto Sassuolo, entro domani saremo il Carpi.
> 
> É il progetto di un asocietá normale, vome sarebbe dovuto essere giá da 10 anni, ma invece di sostenerlo e capirlo siamo qua a deriderlo e nel possibile a minarlo......



Il Milan una società normale


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2019)

*La Gazzetta conferma tutto: già oggi potremmo sapere se Maldini resterà al Milan oppure no. Il dirigente ha chiesto a Gazidis un determinato budget per il mercato, un suo staff, e un'autonomia gestionale. Difficile che Elliott possa dire sì, in quanto il budget per il mercato sarà risicato e sempre difficilmente Elliott potrà dargli carta bianca per il suo staff (Moncada, Carbone, Costacurta). Non è detto che arrivi la fumata nera, ma le parti potrebbero riaggiornarsi. Il Milan attende. *


----------



## sette (31 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sottoscrivo.
> Purtroppo il Forum é destinato a spaccarsi in 4.
> 1) Quelli per il quale il FpF é una scusa, per i quali il mercato si fa con i soldi della proprietá e che é necessario che la proprietá smiliardi per tornare a competere con Juve e Inter. Per questi dovrá sempre lasciare Elliot e lasciare Gazidis, qualunque cosa facciano. Con loro impossibile dialogare, resteranno sempre del loro convincimento.
> 2) Quelli per i quali, “ok il discorso di Gazidis, capiamo i profili giovani, ma allora prendiamo Conte, Savic, Chiesa, Sané e VanDijk, che sono giovani”..... Non hanno capito sostanza e contingenza del problema, saranno eternamente delusi da qualsiasi mossa. per loro puó restare magari Elliot, ma via Gazidis, DT e Allenatore che scelgono Sensi invece di Milinkovic-Savic...
> ...



1) e potrebbe anche non bastare, se smiliardi male come Mirabelli ed i suoi giocatori funzionali

2) no, se ne deve andare a f. anche elliott

3) no, anche la dirigenza deve andarsene a f.

4) stesso discorso trito e ritrito ogni 2 anni: diamo tempo al milan giuovane e italiano, diamo tempo a fassone e mirabelli, diamo tempo ai cinesi  , diamo tempo a Leo, diamo tempo a Elliott..... io prima di crepare vorrei vedere il Milan vincere uno scudetto... e sono uno moderato, qui dentro c'è chi vuole tornare sul tetto del mondo. E scusa se non ci piace la mediocrità.


----------



## jacky (31 Maggio 2019)

3 più tutti quei soldi ai suoi amichetti ovvero PIÙ di marmotta
Qui siamo al delirio!!!


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 31 maggio, svela quella che è il piano di Paolo Maldini per il Milan. Piano che il dirigente sottoporrà forse già oggi a Gazidis, il quale deciderà se accettarlo o meno. Ed è tutto da vedere.
> 
> Innanzitutto Maldini vuole più soldi, in linea con le responsabilità che aumenterebbero con il ruolo di DT. Da 1,5 a 3 mln all'anno. Lo stipendio di Leonardo. Inoltre, vuole la sua squadra di collaboratori: Angelo Carbone per il settore giovanile e Costacurta come club manager. C'è già sintonia, invece, sui nomi di Moncada (capo scout) e Almstadt responsabile del budget per gli acquisti.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Maggio 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io concordo con te ma qui secondo molti il progetto deve essere:
> -Top allenatore
> -Top player
> -Vincere in due anni
> ...



Più realisticamente si vuole un Milan che entro tre anni possa tornare competitivo in campionato (che non significa vincere subito) e in 5/6 anni, verso la metà degli anni ‘20, competitivo in Champions.

È troppo da chiedere, quando l’Inter due anni fa era sotto FPF e settima in campionato a 62 punti e ora farà una signora squadra?



sette ha scritto:


> 1) e potrebbe anche non bastare, se smiliardi male come Mirabelli ed i suoi giocatori funzionali
> 
> 2) no, se ne deve andare a f. anche elliott
> 
> ...



Un momento, tornare sul tetto del mondo deve essere l’obiettivo del Milan. Il Liverpool pochi anni fa era messo come noi adesso e ora è alla seconda finale di CL consecutiva e la quarta in 15 anni.

Chiaramente magari ci vorrà del tempo, ma deve assolutamente essere l’obiettivo per la seconda metà degli anni ‘20.

Il Milan deve tornare ad essere il Milan, non certo aspirare ad essere una mediocre che forse può solo vincere il campionato. L’obiettivo deve essere quello di tornare ad essere all’altezza del nostro palmares.


----------



## sette (31 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Più realisticamente si vuole un Milan che entro tre anni possa tornare competitivo in campionato (che non significa vincere subito) e in 5/6 anni, verso la metà degli anni ‘20, competitivo in Champions.
> 
> È troppo da chiedere, quando l’Inter due anni fa era sotto FPF e settima in campionato a 62 punti e ora farà una signora squadra?
> 
> ...



E' un obiettivo che non si capisce come possa essere raggiunto.
Chiaramente non è necessaria conseguenza della sistemazione del bilancio e dei conti societari.
Serve ben altro.


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 31 maggio, svela quella che è il piano di Paolo Maldini per il Milan. Piano che il dirigente sottoporrà forse già oggi a Gazidis, il quale deciderà se accettarlo o meno. Ed è tutto da vedere.
> 
> Innanzitutto Maldini vuole più soldi, in linea con le responsabilità che aumenterebbero con il ruolo di DT. Da 1,5 a 3 mln all'anno. Lo stipendio di Leonardo. Inoltre, vuole la sua squadra di collaboratori: Angelo Carbone per il settore giovanile e Costacurta come club manager. C'è già sintonia, invece, sui nomi di Moncada (capo scout) e Almstadt responsabile del budget per gli acquisti.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> E' un obiettivo che non si capisce come possa essere raggiunto.
> Chiaramente non è necessaria conseguenza della sistemazione del bilancio e dei conti societari.
> Serve ben altro.



Una proprietà vera e ambiziosa. E i ricavi della SuperCL che ci sarà dal 2024.

Con questi due fattori non vedo perchè non dovremmo riuscire dove è riuscito il Liverpool. Questo brand ha un potenziale enorme e un Milan non competitivo a livello europeo sarà sempre una controfigura del vero Milan, che in Europa è protagonista da ben prima di Berlusconi, visto che nei primi anni ‘80 eravamo a cinque trofei internazionali, superiori ad ogni altra squadra italiana in Europa e nella top five europea alla pari del Bayern. 

Te lo dico perché dici “scusa se non ci piace la mediocrità” ma aspettarsi un Milan che anche fra 10 anni possa al massimo competere per lo scudetto è proprio un manifesto di mediocrità. Sarebbe proprio la morte del Milan definitiva, perché vorrebbe dire che il Milan non è un malato che deve riprendersi, ma proprio non esiste più e il massimo a cui potrà aspirare ad essere è una Rometta deluxe.

Perché questo sarebbe un “Milan” che può al massimo vincere lo scudetto ogni tanto: niente più che una Rometta deluxe, un po’ migliore dei perdenti per eccellenza per i quali anche lo scudetto è pura utopia salvo miracoli ogni 30 anni (da lì il “deluxe”), ma davvero di poco.


----------



## EmmePi (31 Maggio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusate ma il ruolo di responsabile budget acquisti che cosa dovrebbe fare?



...prendersi un lauto stipendio dalla proprietà!


----------



## Ambrole (31 Maggio 2019)

Non è difficile, bisogna capire che per anni le proprietà hanno fatto buchi di milioni, ora bisogna mettersi in regola, quindi:
Si vendono i giocatori che possono regalarci grosse plusvalenze senza essere decisivo (vedi Suso)
Si vendono i giocatori anche importanti se arrivano offerte irrinunciabili (tipo offerte sopra i 60 milioni per Donnarumma)
Si riparte da giovani NON DA 40 MILIONI PERCHE SIAMO SENZA SOLDI!!!! Ma buoni giovani in un range che vada dagli 0 ai 20 massimo 25 milioni (sperando in un ds competente che al contrario degli ultimi due anni sappia individuare questi profili) e si punta a valorizzarli e venderli per poi poter fra tre quattro anni investire su giocatori più costosi.
Si prende un allenatore, non ovviamente un top che non verrebbe da noi in queste condizioni, ma uno che sappia dare un gioco a una squadra anche non di fenomeni e che sappia valorizzare i giovani.
STOP
non ci sono altre vie , non è difficile da capire
Quindi inutile maledire gazidis, lui sta solo provando a salvarci il posteriore e probabilmente è l unica persona competente che sia passata dal Milan negli.ultimi anni


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta conferma tutto: già oggi potremmo sapere se Maldini resterà al Milan oppure no. Il dirigente ha chiesto a Gazidis un determinato budget per il mercato, un suo staff, e un'autonomia gestionale. Difficile che Elliott possa dire sì, in quanto il budget per il mercato sarà risicato e sempre difficilmente Elliott potrà dargli carta bianca per il suo staff (Moncada, Carbone, Costacurta). Non è detto che arrivi la fumata nera, ma le parti potrebbero riaggiornarsi. Il Milan attende. *



Se avesse chiesto un budget per il mercato non avrebbe capito una mazza ed é bene rifiuti.
Il budget per il mercato é parte di quello che riesci a ricavare dai giocatori in scadenza e dalle cessioni.
Sarebbe il DT, faccia le cessioni che ritiene opportune e si ricavi il budget..
Bah! Non posso credere che la richiesta di Paolo sia questa


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2019)

*La Stampa: Maldini si è preso qualche giorno per decidere, ma ha dei dubbi. Il ruolo proposto è quello di DT con più poteri decisionali, ma le frasi del dirigente fanno riflettere:"E' un'offerta allettante ma le cose vanno raccontate bene". Queste affermazioni non si sposerebbero con un ruolo di primissimo piano. In più, bisogna considerare che il progetto di Elliott è minimalista e che saranno anni difficili per il Milan. Più l'impegno eccessivo nel ruolo di dirigente. Maldini ha confessato, l'altro giorno, che il ruolo è stressante. *


----------



## ilgallinaccio (31 Maggio 2019)

se la richiesta di paolo fosse veramente questa, penso sia si la cartina tornasole come in molti qui dentro dicono, ma del suo portafoglio.
senza alcuna esperienza, chiedere 3 milioni, nella situazione in cui siamo, mi lascia perplesso. non penso sia vero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 31 maggio, svela quella che è il piano di Paolo Maldini per il Milan. Piano che il dirigente sottoporrà forse già oggi a Gazidis, il quale deciderà se accettarlo o meno. Ed è tutto da vedere.
> 
> Innanzitutto Maldini vuole più soldi, in linea con le responsabilità che aumenterebbero con il ruolo di DT. Da 1,5 a 3 mln all'anno. Lo stipendio di Leonardo. Inoltre, vuole la sua squadra di collaboratori: Angelo Carbone per il settore giovanile e Costacurta come club manager. C'è già sintonia, invece, sui nomi di Moncada (capo scout) e Almstadt responsabile del budget per gli acquisti.
> 
> ...



Vedremo..certo, le pretese sono consistenti


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Maggio 2019)

Qualora accettasse farebbe come fece Sacchi anni fa,dimissioni dopo 2 mesi per stress,certo,dev'essere dura riuscire a fare le nozze coi fichi secchi,un'altro conto sarebbe stato avere a disposizione 300 mln per il mercato,lì non ci sarebbe stata nessuna settimana d'attesa per la risposta.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> E' un obiettivo che non si capisce come possa essere raggiunto.
> Chiaramente non è necessaria conseguenza della sistemazione del bilancio e dei conti societari.
> Serve ben altro.



La sistemazione del bilancio é condizione *necessaria* ma non sufficiente.
Poi devi usare bene i soldi del bilancio.
Visto che con bilancio in pari abbiamo un budget superiore a Napoli, Roma, Lazio, Atalanta, Fiorentina e Torino, se lo usi bene puoi entrare in champions.
Se entri in champions (rispettando adesso il fpf) hai un budget superiore e puoi staccare quelle dietro ed invece che solo partecipare puoi ottenere anche qualche risultato.
Arrivando qualche risultato i ricavi portati dalla passione dei tifosi iniziano a crescere e aumenta il valore del brand.
Questo porta ad un budget ulteriormente aumentato e si possono iniziare a prendere quelli veramente forti.
Con quelli veramente forti inizi ad entrare nel gruppo dei top team e da li é questione di essere bravi.

Nel frattempo sei tornato grande.

Questo é l’unico percorso possibile, serve pazienza, competenza, coesione e passione.

Se i tifosi sostengono il processo invece di fantasticare su alternative inesistenti potremmo tornare anche prima del previsto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> E' un obiettivo che non si capisce come possa essere raggiunto.
> Chiaramente non è necessaria conseguenza della sistemazione del bilancio e dei conti societari.
> Serve ben altro.



Aggiungo un’altra cosa dopo quello che ho scritto qui



> sette ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > E' un obiettivo che non si capisce come possa essere raggiunto.
> ...



Se anche non fosse possibile tornare competivi in Europa a metà anni ‘20, per quella data dovremo assolutamente essere competitivi almeno per lo scudetto, e con quella base poi tornare grandi anche in Europa al più tardi alla fine del prossimo decennio sarà cosa naturale.

Quello che deve essere chiaro oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio è che mai e poi mai il Milan e la sua tifoseria potrà accontentarsi di un Milan che massimo massimo ti vince lo scudo e in Europa prende regolarmente ceffoni agli ottavi di finale. Mai e poi mai, perché sarebbe una mutazione genetica che farebbe di noi un club e una tifoseria che nulla ha più a che vedere con l’A.C MILAN 1899.



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La sistemazione del bilancio é condizione *necessaria* ma non sufficiente.
> Poi devi usare bene i soldi del bilancio.
> Visto che con bilancio in pari abbiamo un budget superiore a Napoli, Roma, Lazio, Atalanta, Fiorentina e Torino, se lo usi bene puoi entrare in champions.
> Se entri in champions (rispettando adesso il fpf) hai un budget superiore e puoi staccare quelle dietro ed invece che solo partecipare puoi ottenere anche qualche risultato.
> ...




Concordo più o meno su tutto, ma la passione non la troverai certo in Elliot. Parliamo di uno strozzino, ricordatelo. Speriamo faccia ciò che deve fare, ci risani, e ci venda ad una proprietà davvero ambiziosa e appassionata.

Sul resto che hai scritto nulla da dire, è condivisibilissimo.


----------



## Aron (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta conferma tutto: già oggi potremmo sapere se Maldini resterà al Milan oppure no. Il dirigente ha chiesto a Gazidis un determinato budget per il mercato, un suo staff, e un'autonomia gestionale. Difficile che Elliott possa dire sì, in quanto il budget per il mercato sarà risicato e sempre difficilmente Elliott potrà dargli carta bianca per il suo staff (Moncada, Carbone, Costacurta). Non è detto che arrivi la fumata nera, ma le parti potrebbero riaggiornarsi. Il Milan attende. *



Maldini sta cercando di salvare il Milan dal disastro che comporterebbe una proprietà assente e un mercato autofinanziato incentrato unicamente su U23 e plusvalenze.
Chiede giustamente la sua squadra di dirigenti sia perché è norma comune in tutti i club sia perché altrimenti sarebbe nient'altro che una figura d'immagine circondato da fedelissimi di Gazidis. 

Non serve a nulla uno come Maldini con mercato a zero e con paletti estremi come quelli di Gazidis. Uno come Maldini serve per evitare di sprecare per uno come Bacca e per uno come Calhanoglu, andando invece a comprare giovani forti, campioni affermati e il Pogba a parametro zero. 
Maldini sarebbe una garanzia per persuadere grandi allenatori e grandi campioni a venire al Milan, ma gli devono dare il budget che vuole e l'autonomia che vuole. Cosa che finora non si è verificata.

Lentamente il disegno del regista prende sempre più forma. Dimostrare che falliscono i cinesi pieni di soldi, gli americani, e perfino Leonardo e Maldini. E ci sta riuscendo a giudicare le reazioni dei tifosi a Maldini. 
Solo il Cavaliere Bianco ha l'autorizzazione a salvare il Milan.
Non che fosse stato il piano principale, ma in caso di flop di risultati sportivi era il piano B con cui consolarsi e farsi eroe.


----------



## sette (31 Maggio 2019)

ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> se la richiesta di paolo fosse veramente questa, penso sia si la cartina tornasole come in molti qui dentro dicono, ma del suo portafoglio.
> senza alcuna esperienza, chiedere 3 milioni, nella situazione in cui siamo, mi lascia perplesso. non penso sia vero.



Sono soldi proporzionati alla responsabilità. Leo faceva lo stesso o addirittura meno per gli stessi soldi.

Maldini è tornato un anno fa per fare il Nedved/Zanetti.

Ma siccome mi duole dirlo juve ed inter non sono un circo come il nostro, mai hanno pensato di offrire tale ruolo dirigenziale alle loro bandiere.

Questi (elliot) vogliono replicare il giochetto sadico che gli è riuscito con Gattuso, sanno benissimo che questi (rino e paolo) non hanno la competenza per ricoprire questi ruoli, gli offrono cifre alte e se accettano fanno da parafulmine per un anno o due.

Per questo penso che Maldini rifiuterà. Ed io col Milan sto per chiudere dopo 30 anni di tifo, migliaia di chilometri per andare a Milano e gadget acquistati regolarmente. Manca poco.


----------



## varvez (31 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La sistemazione del bilancio é condizione *necessaria* ma non sufficiente.
> Poi devi usare bene i soldi del bilancio.
> Visto che con bilancio in pari abbiamo un budget superiore a Napoli, Roma, Lazio, Atalanta, Fiorentina e Torino, se lo usi bene puoi entrare in champions.
> Se entri in champions (rispettando adesso il fpf) hai un budget superiore e puoi staccare quelle dietro ed invece che solo partecipare puoi ottenere anche qualche risultato.
> ...



E' esattamente questo che dobbiamo fare. Bravo.


----------



## iceman. (31 Maggio 2019)

Ma mi spiegate come ci torniamo in champions con i ventenni?


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 31 maggio, svela quella che è il piano di Paolo Maldini per il Milan. Piano che il dirigente sottoporrà forse già oggi a Gazidis, il quale deciderà se accettarlo o meno. Ed è tutto da vedere.
> 
> Innanzitutto Maldini vuole più soldi, in linea con le responsabilità che aumenterebbero con il ruolo di DT. Da 1,5 a 3 mln all'anno. Lo stipendio di Leonardo. Inoltre, vuole la sua squadra di collaboratori: Angelo Carbone per il settore giovanile e Costacurta come club manager. C'è già sintonia, invece, sui nomi di Moncada (capo scout) e Almstadt responsabile del budget per gli acquisti.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> E' esattamente questo che dobbiamo fare. Bravo.



Verissimo, ma non pensiamo di andare lontano con uno strozzino ebreo come presidente, eh (Scaroni è solo una marionetta che conta quanto me o te). Quello che dice Zosimo è giusto ma serve anche una proprietà vera e forte, e che abbia vera passione, non degli strozzini che vedono il Milan solo come una vacca da mungere.


----------



## Garrincha (31 Maggio 2019)

ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> se la richiesta di paolo fosse veramente questa, penso sia si la cartina tornasole come in molti qui dentro dicono, ma del suo portafoglio.
> senza alcuna esperienza, chiedere 3 milioni, nella situazione in cui siamo, mi lascia perplesso. non penso sia vero.



Col sedere degli altri si è sempre più di ampie vedute 

Se un dirigente d'azienda prende 5000€ accetteresti di fare i suoi stessi orari e mole di lavoro per 2000€? Quando sono loro a cercarti non tu che devi fare gavetta e ti va bene essere sottopagato?


----------



## Butcher (31 Maggio 2019)

E ogni anno si parla di dirigenti, budget, proprietà, economia. Mai di calcio e calciomercato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 31 maggio, svela quella che è il piano di Paolo Maldini per il Milan. Piano che il dirigente sottoporrà forse già oggi a Gazidis, il quale deciderà se accettarlo o meno. Ed è tutto da vedere.
> 
> Innanzitutto Maldini vuole più soldi, in linea con le responsabilità che aumenterebbero con il ruolo di DT. Da 1,5 a 3 mln all'anno. Lo stipendio di Leonardo. Inoltre, vuole la sua squadra di collaboratori: Angelo Carbone per il settore giovanile e Costacurta come club manager. C'è già sintonia, invece, sui nomi di Moncada (capo scout) e Almstadt responsabile del budget per gli acquisti.
> 
> ...



Io voglio bene a Paolo, per carità

Ma in questi anni di pensionamento ha studiato per diventare dirigente? Non credo, visto che nelle 2-3 interviste rilasciate quest'anno ha sempre parlato di "imparare stando vicino a Leonardo"

Non capisco perché, invece di preoccuparsi per la squadra e l'allenatore, stiamo a perdere tempo con chi non è convinto

Sta squadra/società è un disastro, Gazidis mi aveva quasi convinto ad avere pazienza ma qua è tutto allo sbaraglio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Maggio 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E ogni anno si parla di dirigenti, budget, proprietà, economia. Mai di calcio e calciomercato.



Ma che sei matto? Si deve arrivare minimo a fine luglio con questi discorsi e poi… Non c'è stato tempo, non si voleva fare scelte avventate, siamo a posto così


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Maggio 2019)

Con Costacurta si chiude il cerchio: avremo finalmente Billy-Elliot al Milan.


----------



## Lo Gnu (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 31 maggio, svela quella che è il piano di Paolo Maldini per il Milan. Piano che il dirigente sottoporrà forse già oggi a Gazidis, il quale deciderà se accettarlo o meno. Ed è tutto da vedere.
> 
> Innanzitutto Maldini vuole più soldi, in linea con le responsabilità che aumenterebbero con il ruolo di DT. Da 1,5 a 3 mln all'anno. Lo stipendio di Leonardo. Inoltre, vuole la sua squadra di collaboratori: Angelo Carbone per il settore giovanile e Costacurta come club manager. C'è già sintonia, invece, sui nomi di Moncada (capo scout) e Almstadt responsabile del budget per gli acquisti.
> 
> ...



Francamente dei milioni che prenderebbe Maldini non mi importa nulla, gliene possono dare anche sei. Mi girano però le scatole quando sento che dobbiamo andare su allenatori low budget. 

Comunque speriamo che accetti sta passando anche troppo tempo.


----------



## dottor Totem (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: Maldini si è preso qualche giorno per decidere, ma ha dei dubbi. Il ruolo proposto è quello di DT con più poteri decisionali, ma le frasi del dirigente fanno riflettere:"E' un'offerta allettante ma le cose vanno raccontate bene". Queste affermazioni non si sposerebbero con un ruolo di primissimo piano. In più, bisogna considerare che il progetto di Elliott è minimalista e che saranno anni difficili per il Milan. Più l'impegno eccessivo nel ruolo di dirigente. Maldini ha confessato, l'altro giorno, che il ruolo è stressante. *



Credo sia una mossa astuta di Gazidis di liberarsi di Maldini senza fare nulla anzi, farà pure bella figura avendogli offerto una proposta irrinunciabile.

Facile prevedere che rifiuti, gli sta dando più responsabilità di quanto meriti e forse più di quanto sia effettivamente in grado di fare. 

Suona un po' " Vuoi un ruolo importante? Bene, eccoti responsabilità e obiettivi e facci vedere cosa sai fare". 

Sembra più per levarselo di torno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Credo sia una mossa astuta di Gazidis di liberarsi di Maldini senza fare nulla anzi, farà pure bella figura avendogli offerto una proposta irrinunciabile.
> 
> Facile prevedere che rifiuti, gli sta dando più responsabilità di quanto meriti e forse più di quanto sia effettivamente in grado di fare.
> 
> ...



Beh ma allora a questo punto non è piu u problema del Milan è Paolo che in caso di rinuncia del posto che ha sempre chiesto scappa a fronte di grosse responsabilità.


----------



## King of the North (31 Maggio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusate ma il ruolo di responsabile budget acquisti che cosa dovrebbe fare?



Ammetto di non aver mai sentito parlare di questo ruolo dirigenziale...


----------



## CarpeDiem (31 Maggio 2019)

Alla fine la verità è venuta a galla, si tratta solamente di una questione economica, esattamente come fu per gli ultimi rinnovi da calciatore


----------

